# New ShengShou 9x9



## LarryLunchmeat (Sep 13, 2012)

I've done a few searches and this is the first pic I can find of the SS9. This pic wasn't there last night so this was just updated today.
http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=289
btw, I'm DEFINITELY buying this!


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Sep 13, 2012)

guess i could just provide a pic instead of just a link..


edit.. ooooor not.. my bad :facepalm:


----------



## emolover (Sep 13, 2012)

OMG yes! I wonder how much it will cost.


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 13, 2012)

If it's under $50, then I'm definitely getting it.

It probably won't be, though.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 13, 2012)

I probably wont buy it, but really wanna see someone solve it.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 13, 2012)

mdolszak said:


> If it's under $50, then I'm definitely getting it.
> 
> It *probably* won't be, though.



The 8x8 sells for $65-88.... :fp


----------



## emolover (Sep 13, 2012)

Hunter said:


> The 8x8 sells for $65-88.... :fp



Remember that there is no other 8x8.

Of course the YJ is 110 so I bet this one will be 90.


----------



## KCuber (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been wanting this for a while 
I'll probably get it with some of my birthday money.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 13, 2012)

ben1996123 in Mike Hughey's 8x8 BLD thread said:


> gogogo 9x9 BLD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like Mike is going is going to have something to occupy his time now


----------



## Owen (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd like a 9x9x9.


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 13, 2012)

I haven't even bought the 8x8 yet...


----------



## JianhanC (Sep 13, 2012)

I got my 8x8 for about $60 including shipping, so I guess the 9x9s will not be too pricey  Don't think I'm getting one though, I've enough puzzles already, unless it turns out better than the 7x7 or something, which is quite unlikely.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 13, 2012)

I paid $93 USD ($88 for cube and $5 for S/H) or $93.28 AUD for my black SS8. and it came from http://www.cubedepotusa.com .

I might get the SS9 as I like solving really big cubes and if the Australian dollar holds up against the USD. 

There is a real fear that due to the end of the mining boom here in Australia, the AUD could drop to as little as 70 US cents, making a SS9 far too costly to buy.

People who have solved a good cube or puzzle product in Australia need to thank the current power of the AUD against world currencies for their joy.

If I do buy a SS9, it will be black plastic one.


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 13, 2012)

My first thoughts when I saw the pictures is that Mike Hughey will solve this blindfolded soon


----------



## qqwref (Sep 13, 2012)

I want it so much 

I'll probably end up doing an avg12 and an OHITA solve. I wonder if it's sub9able? (Maybe not, but we'll have to see )


----------



## JHB (Sep 13, 2012)

Finally a decent 9x9x9! I bought the YJ 9x9x9 and it didn't even survive one solve before disintegrating into fine pieces (althought the company insists it's a Yuxin 9x9x9, but Yuxin insist they never made one)! 
So then I tried to get my hands on a Shen Qi 9x9x9 but pathetic customer service of 2 different cube stores made that dream dematerialise- it wouldn't take you long to work out who they were.
Thank goodness for ShengShou! I was so impressed with all of their bigger cubes, especially the 8x8x8 that I can't wait to buy this! It will be worth every penny.
Incidentally, anyone want to buy a cheap YJ 9x9x9 DIY kit?


----------



## Solve (Sep 13, 2012)

How big is the new cube?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 13, 2012)

ocool


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 13, 2012)

qqwref said:


> OHITA



muwahahaha, I love how you have to specify this now


----------



## emolover (Sep 13, 2012)

This is getting me closer to my ultimate cubing goal of doing an IRL 2-11 relay.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 13, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Looks like Mike is going is going to have something to occupy his time now



Um, yes.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 13, 2012)

JHB said:


> Incidentally, anyone want to buy a cheap YJ 9x9x9 DIY kit?


Is anything broken or is it just disassembled?



Kirjava said:


> muwahahaha, I love how you have to specify this now


Well, after Ben did some big "one-handed" solves abusing the surface, I feel it's necessary... and honestly using the surface takes a lot of the difficulty out of the bigger stuff.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 13, 2012)

qqwref said:


> "one-handed"



no need to use quote marks.



qqwref said:


> using the surface takes a lot of the difficulty out of the bigger stuff.



or makes it less dumb


----------



## qqwref (Sep 13, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> or makes it less dumb


If you find it impressive to see someone pushing a cube around on a table and occasionally moving the top layer, great. But I don't, because for me the interesting and difficult part of one-handed solving is having to both hold the cube and do turns on it with the same hand. And since I don't find table-abuse solves impressive, I'm not gonna bother getting or caring about times achieved in that way. Your mileage may vary and that's fine.


----------



## PanCakez001 (Sep 13, 2012)

im gonna buy this for sure  i can sub10 my 8x8
i average about 34 on 11x11 hmmm i wonder how i would do with this sub 15? idk yet 
guess we will have to see!


----------



## Czery (Sep 13, 2012)

Big cubes are fun to play with but they aren't practical for regular practicing. 

I would love to get a 9x9 but I just know that once I solve it once I am just going to let it sit on my table for many many years before I pick up again.


----------



## emolover (Sep 13, 2012)

Czery said:


> Big cubes are fun to play with but they aren't practical for regular practicing.
> 
> I would love to get a 9x9 but I just know that once I solve it once I am just going to let it sit on my table for many many years before I pick up again.



Why? It would take a decent cuber 12 minutes which is not very long for a solve. 

Do you have so little patience that you can't do a solve that takes 10-20.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Czery (Sep 13, 2012)

emolover said:


> Why? It would take a decent cuber 12 minutes which is not very long for a solve.
> 
> Do you have so little patience that you can't do a solve that takes 10-20.



It'd take me at least 5 minutes to scramble by hand, maybe more for computer gen-ed scramble. Solving is fun. Scrambling is not. 
In the time it takes me to solve one 9x9 I could probably do thirty 3x3 solves.


----------



## JHB (Sep 13, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Is anything broken or is it just disassembled?



Nothing's broken, but heed the warning: Everyone says YJ 9x9s fall apart and everyone is correct. I was turning that bad boy carefully with both hands and all of a sudden I was engulfed by a cascade of intricate white plastic pieces! I'll probably try to put it back together this holidays but I'm not looking forward to it! I hope I got every little piece 
But anyone else is welcome to it.


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 13, 2012)

PanCakez001 said:


> im gonna buy this for sure  i can sub10 my 8x8
> i average about 34 on 11x11 hmmm i wonder how i would do with this sub 15? idk yet
> guess we will have to see!



woah, you posted shon 

anyway, i think this will cost $99 bucks and go down to 75ish after a little while. Atleast, the 8x8 followed that kind of trend.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 13, 2012)

SS is proving to V-cubes that the "PILLOWNESS" is not nessasery to keep the puzzle together.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 14, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> SS is proving to V-cubes that the "PILLOWNESS" is not nessasery to keep the puzzle together.


V-cubes is way smarter than you give them credit for. They didn't think being pillowed was necessary for the mechanism, but that it lead to puzzles that were easier to hold and better-looking. In a way they are right; both shapes have their upsides and downsides.


----------



## cubegenius (Sep 14, 2012)

JHB said:


> Incidentally, anyone want to buy a cheap YJ 9x9x9 DIY kit?



How cheap???


----------



## JHB (Sep 14, 2012)

cubegenius said:


> How cheap???



Whatever someone would think was fair. it's Australia Post's ridiculous postage that'll get ya!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 14, 2012)

According to what I read on CBC facebook's page it is straight out of the mold and the mold is still being tweaked. Mass production hasn't even started yet.


----------



## MostEd (Sep 14, 2012)

I want to se Gritsenko do this before Mike...

And i want this and an 8x8


----------



## asportking (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't think it'll be _that_ much more expensive than the 8x8. I mean, it probably won't be any more expensive that the YJ, and assuming the SS 8x8 uses the usual mechanism with the middle layer hidden under the other eight layers, a 9x9 really wouldn't have any more pieces than the 8x8.


----------



## kbh (Oct 18, 2012)

there are now more pics of the SS9 on 51morefun
http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=289&products_id=965


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 18, 2012)

Damn that looks sexy. Only just fully modded my 5x5 and I have no intentions of buying this BUT; whoever does fully mod this deserves a pat on the back. My God.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 18, 2012)

kbh said:


> there are now more pics of the SS9 on 51morefun
> http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=289&products_id=965



$100 better start saving my money


----------



## bgdgyfer (Oct 18, 2012)

awsome


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow. I'm hyped.


----------



## pdilla (Oct 18, 2012)

gogogogogogo cubic bigs!!!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 27, 2012)

New video from 51morefun:






Pictures of the mechanism available here.


----------



## emolover (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh my grod I want that so badly! Got to wait till Christmases though.

I am glad I have big hands!


----------



## Moops (Oct 27, 2012)

This frightens me.


----------



## emolover (Oct 27, 2012)

Moops said:


> This frightens me.
> 
> View attachment 2448




Challenge accepted!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 27, 2012)

It's so big! 92.5mm compared to 85mm for the 8x8. I don't know if I'll be able to speedsolve it.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 27, 2012)

Doesn't frighten me one bit, it will be easier to assemble than the 8x8. I just finished that last night, took less than 4 hours, including breaks to copy from SD card to computer. You DO have to sort the pieces properly, but after that it will be a laaaarge piece of cake lol

I loooove that 9x9, but I am going to have to wait and save up a bit


----------



## tx789 (Oct 27, 2012)

It looks kinda awesome


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 27, 2012)

Moops said:


> This frightens me.
> 
> View attachment 2448



Same


----------



## Hunter (Oct 27, 2012)

Do you think SS will ever go pillowed?


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 27, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Do you think SS will ever go pillowed?



I say no.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 27, 2012)

Doesn't really look that hard to assemble, especially because there aren't any internal pieces. My 11x11 wasn't really that hard to assemble


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes! I am not getting the 8x8 anymore for sure. I <3 shengshou.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 27, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Doesn't really look that hard to assemble, especially because there aren't any internal pieces. My 11x11 wasn't really that hard to assemble



Exactly, it is easier than the 8x8 

11x11 is something that will be done here too (need to get broken pieces replaced, dang DHL), but I am not worried one bit


----------



## jonlin (Oct 27, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> $100 better start saving my money



Give it time and let the price go down.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 27, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Give it time and let the price go down.



It will go down about $10 but also think of the shipping cost.


----------



## sa11297 (Oct 27, 2012)

Do think that this means a 10x10 is on its way?


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 27, 2012)

It would be truly amazing to see if Mike could blind solve this.


----------



## emolover (Oct 27, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> Do think that this means a 10x10 is on its way?



6x6 is to 7x7, 8x8 is to 9x9, 10x10 is to 11x11.

So no... At least not soon.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 27, 2012)

emolover said:


> 6x6 is to 7x7, 8x8 is to 9x9, 10x10 is to 11x11.
> 
> So no... At least not soon.



the 8x8 was released in jan this will in nov? 10x10 and 11x11 who know some time in 2013 if they make but if the do make a 11x11 will they make a 12x12?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 27, 2012)

emolover said:


> 6x6 is to 7x7, 8x8 is to 9x9, 10x10 is to 11x11.
> 
> So no... At least not soon.


It's not actually all that unlikely. A cubical 10x10 has been produced (not by SS though ofc) and it didn't take all that long between the cubical 7x7 and cubical 8x8. SS is at least many times faster than V-cubes


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 27, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> It would be truly amazing to see *[]* Mike *[]* blind solve this.


Fixed, I think most people wouldn't doubt he is capable, but it would be nice to see it. BigBLD is the main reason I'm considering getting the 8x8, don't think I'd ever bother with the 9x9, and still a while to go since I have about 0/5 success rate at 6BLD.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 27, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> Do think that this means a 10x10 is on its way?



Most likely but we'll never know


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Most likely but we'll never know



we will if they release one.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 28, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> we will if they release one.


Didn't you read his post? We'll never know.

NEVER


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> It would be truly amazing to see if Mike could blind solve this.



Problem: I just ordered a gigaminx. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mike, if you could do Gigaminx bld, that would be amazing! I personally think 9x9 blind is less exciting- Gigaminx bld would be a completely new method/ concept. 9x9 is just more layers than a 5x5.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Mike, if you could do Gigaminx bld, that would be amazing! I personally think 9x9 blind is less exciting- Gigaminx bld would be a completely new method/ concept. 9x9 is just more layers than a 5x5.



Well, yes, gigaminx will be a lot harder, I think. For me, at least. I really have trouble memorizing dodecahedral puzzles.


----------



## emolover (Oct 30, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Well, yes, gigaminx will be a lot harder, I think. For me, at least. I really have trouble memorizing dodecahedral puzzles.



What is you system of memorisation?


----------



## cubingawsumness (Oct 31, 2012)

CBC just got his:


----------



## uniacto (Oct 31, 2012)

lol imagine an explosion on that thing


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 31, 2012)

Hmmm. Isn't that a WCA-illegal position for the logo?

I want one, but only if they're going to put it into competition and it doesn't seem likely.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2012)

lol, 9x9 will never be in competition, I guarantee it


----------



## Owen (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful puzzle.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 31, 2012)

qqwref said:


> lol, 9x9 will never be in competition, I guarantee it



Wait and see


----------



## tx789 (Oct 31, 2012)

imagine the scramble...

3F R D2 2U' 4R2 2U' 3L2 4D2 2R2 F R' F' 3D' 4U' 3F 2D' 3D' 4U2 4L2 2U' R U' 2L R 3D 2U' 2L' R D' 3D2 B D 4U2 U2 L' 3D 2U 3R' D' 3U2 2R B2 2B' 3L2 B' 3D' 3R' 4U2 L2 3R R 3F2 2D' 2U2 2B2 3U' L2 4L 2R' U L 3L' 3R 3U' 2L2 2D 3U' 2R2 B 2B' 3B' 3F' 2F F 4D' 2U' L' 2L D 4D 2U2 2R' R' 4F L' 4D' 4B' 4F 4L2 4B' 4D U2 4B L 3L' 4L2 U' 3B 4F2 D2 3B2 L 2B' 4F 2U2 2R' 2D 3D' F2 3D' 2F 4R' F' L' 2L' 3L' R 3U2 2L D' 2D' L' D2 3D2 R 2U' 4F' L 4B2 D' 2B 3D 3L' 2B2 3L B 2F2 D2 2U2 2B


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 31, 2012)

About half way through that I'd start scrambling randomly I think ROFL!


----------



## tx789 (Oct 31, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> About half way through that I'd start scrambling randomly I think ROFL!



only at 70 moves what was he expecting?



Spoiler



2R D' 3R2 2U 2L2 4F' U' 2L 2U 3B2 D 2L2 2F' 2L' 3F F2 4U' 3B L' 3F 3U F2 3U2 2L2 3R 3B 2U' 2B2 3F' L' 2B 2D2 U2 4R2 3B' R2 3D 2L' D' 4U' 4F' 3L 4F' 2U L' 3B2 4U' 2U' 2B 3F 2L2 2B2 2U2 2B2 2D2 R2 2B2 D2 4U' 2U2 R2 4U' L' 4U B' 3B2 3L 2B2 3F' F' 2D' 4F2 3R' 2R' 2U2 3R2 D2 2B 2D2 3U' U 2B 3R 3D2 4U 2R F2 2L 4R' 3R2 2D' 2L2 3R2 F 3U2 B2 4F' 2D 4F2 R 4U U2 3F 3D 3U' 2U 3R2 U 4R2 2F2 F 3R2 2D2 3U' 2U2 4R' R' 4U 2B2 2L B2 2F 3D 3L2 3R2 3D' U' B' 2B' L D 3F2 2D2 B U2 B2 L2 3B 4U' 2B2 F 4U' 3F' 2L B2 3R2 R2 3F 2U' 3B 2F' F2 R' B2 2D2 2B' 3L' 4R' 2D' L' 2L' 3D2 2L 2B 3D 4R2 2U' 4R 2D' 2U U 3B 3F' 3D2 2L' 4U2 L' 3L 4R' 4F' 3U' 2L' 3L 4U2 3L F2 2U2 U2 3B2 U2 4F2 2L2 2R2 2D' 3R' 2B2 3F2 2F2 2L2 2R2 4F2 D' B 4U 2B' D2 3D 4F L2 3U2 L' 2B 4U2 B' 2D 4F R2 3U2 L2 3L2 3R2 4F2 3F' F2 3L 4R 3R2 4U 2L2 3B' 2F2 2U 2F2 3R' 2D 3F 2F F' D' 3B2 3R' 2F' 2D' 2U2 2L2 4R R 4F' 2D' 3D2


 still 140 moves is long. I think god number for it may be 80 moves since if you only use R,L,U,D ect it's just like a 3x3 same with the 2R, 2L,2D ect 3L, 3R you get the idea.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 31, 2012)

You can emulate a 3x3x3 cube using a 9x9x9 cube. Big cubes are great for this.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 31, 2012)

LNZ said:


> You can emulate a 3x3x3 cube using a 9x9x9 cube. Big cubes are great for this.


in 4 different ways on a 9x9


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 31, 2012)

tx789 said:


> in 4 different ways on a 9x9



I see what you did there.

Not Bad


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2012)

8x8x8s are more useful - you can emulate any LxMxN cuboid for L, M, N all <= 8


----------



## jla (Oct 31, 2012)

Mike should do this BLD


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 31, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 8x8x8s are more useful - you can emulate any LxMxN cuboid for L, M, N all <= 8



And also solve it that way. Just had an adjacent edge parity. Solved it like on a 4x4 (hold one unsolved on the front, one on the right): r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2

Just treat the inner two times 3 layers as two times one and presto


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 31, 2012)

This will never become a WCA event.
Remember, speedstacks only go for 10 mins. I doubt more than a few (Lin, Kevin, Michael, Dan, Feliks, Mats, etc) could solve it in that time consistently.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2012)

We're moving away from stackmat timers, so in the future the limit may be more like an hour. Still, extremely long speedsolving events are not particularly fun to organize or judge - especially when you know you'll have a lot of new people who know they can solve it eventually but will take a huge amount of time to do so.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 31, 2012)

I suspect that in the limit of very large cubes, it eventually becomes advantageous to solve at least the last four edges by two stages, orient then permute. The reason is that the algorithm for orienting does not become appreciably more complicated as the size of the cube increases.

Orienting the last four edges puts each edge piece in its correct slice. This means that the number of possible situations with the last two edges is vastly reduced; for an nxnxn cube there are 2^(n-3) possibilities but they have an extremely easy group structure, just the product of a bunch of groups with two elements each.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't really see that as an advantage. After the pieces are "orient"ed, how do you propose to "permute" them efficiently? And wouldn't it be sort of icky to recognize the "orient"ation, especially if you don't leave the four E slice edges for last?

Also, solving the last four eges on the 9x9x9 is the same as solving the last four edges on the 5x5x5 three times... so you might as well just use the same strategy three times (unless you see a way to save moves by doing the same thing on multiple slices at once).


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 31, 2012)

qqwref said:


> unless you see a way to save moves by doing the same thing on multiple slices at once.



That IS doable, it's what I did on the 8x8 but you have to plan ahead really well.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2012)

Uh, I know it's doable, I'm actually a pretty decent bigcube solver :fp


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 31, 2012)

Your "see a way" can be interpreted in different ways, obviously.

The facepalm wasn't quite needed you know


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 31, 2012)

"Also, solving the last four eges on the 9x9x9 is the same as solving the last four edges on the 5x5x5 three times... so you might as well just use the same strategy three times (unless you see a way to save moves by doing the same thing on multiple slices at once). "

Yes, that's exactly it. You can do multiple slices at once. This happens because the "edge flip/swap" algorithm 
(Ll)' U2 (Ll)' U2 F2 (Ll)' F2 (Rr)' U2 (Ll)2
generalizes. See "edge flip/swap" here:
www.bigcubes.com/5x5x5/lastedges.html

It generalizes in that you can use it to flip/swap more than just one pair at a time. You replace the (Ll) and (Rr) moves with something more complicated according to which pairs you wish to swap and which you want to leave alone. The various slices (i.e. the slices made with L and R moves) commute with one another.

In other words, orienting the edges gives a situation where you need to perform some number of "swap/flips" but these can be done in one algorithm.

I should admit that I've not yet haven't trained myself to do this. But it should be clear that you can involve more than one left slice in the algorithm. And the algorithm has two types of moves. There are "outer" moves that consist only of U2 and F2, and slice moves. But if you take the mirror image of the algorithm (i.e. left to right), then U2 and F2 are left unchanged. So the algorithm to flip/swap the right edges is identical to the above except for the slice moves.

This works for different slices. That is, you can flip/swap the L2 and R3 slices at the same time. But it doesn't work for the same slices simultaneously, i.e. L2 and R2. Maybe there's a way to do L2 and R2 simultaneously, right now I use a different algorithm for them anyway.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks great, maybe I'll get into big cubes

Psych.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 6, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> I suspect that in the limit of very large cubes, it eventually becomes advantageous to solve at least the last four edges by two stages, orient then permute. The reason is that the algorithm for orienting does not become appreciably more complicated as the size of the cube increases.
> 
> Orienting the last four edges puts each edge piece in its correct slice. This means that the number of possible situations with the last two edges is vastly reduced; for an nxnxn cube there are 2^(n-3) possibilities but they have an extremely easy group structure, just the product of a bunch of groups with two elements each.



I already usa a "orient then permute" system for the las 4 edges of big cubes (I use sandwich). But my notion of orientation is different from yours, I consider a wing oriented if its stickers are either on the correct face or on the opposite one. I don't know if it's faster than intuitive edge solving but at least it helps recogntion.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Nov 6, 2012)

TMOY said:


> I already usa a "orient then permute" system for the las 4 edges of big cubes (I use sandwich). But my notion of orientation is different from yours, I consider a wing oriented if its stickers are either on the correct face or on the opposite one. I don't know if it's faster than intuitive edge solving but at least it helps recogntion.



Since a wing only has two possible orientations, I'm assuming that what you do is to make sure the wings are oriented correctly according to the center edges.

So I'm thinking you don't need to orient the center edges, instead you fix the wings to match the centers. If I didn't get this right, please correct me.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, no. First I orient the outermost wings according to the outer layers, then I permute them, then I solve the outermost remaining wings the same way, and so on. I solve midges (on odd-layered cubes) only after being done with wings.


----------



## LNZ (Nov 15, 2012)

Some news is at hand. After some delays making the cardboard boxes for the Shengshou 9x9x9, the cube is available to buy from 15/11/2012.

The site 51morefun.com just shipped my white SS9 only hours ago.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 22, 2012)

I would like to see a video comparing this 9x9 to the YJ one.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Nov 22, 2012)

Burgo just released a video of it. I believe it is the first vid on youtube other than crazy bad cuber and 51 more fun. Cant post the link right now, but the username is burgocube


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 22, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Burgo just released a video of it. I believe it is the first vid on youtube other than crazy bad cuber and 51 more fun. Cant post the link right now, but the username is burgocube



there's also this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15vMWOHtquY&feature=g-u-u


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 23, 2012)

I got mine about a week ago. Feels good, slightly smoother and less locky than the 8X8 although i still think Shengshou's best big cube is the 7X7.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 22, 2012)

Bumping this sucker.

If you want a black one for just $67.04 INCLUDING shipping, go here: http://www.everbuying.com/product292182.html
add it to the cart and in the promotion code box enter *EBFB09* (code ends at 31/12/2012, after that you can use *retailmenot* for 6%) to get 10% off that price there.

Maybe when you google more you can find a higher discount even for that site.

It is trustworthy but don't expect super speed shipping. I got my 8x8 from these folks


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Bumping this sucker.
> 
> If you want a black one for just 2 cents over $70 INCLUDING shipping, go here: http://www.everbuying.com/product292182.html
> add it to the cart and in the promotion code box enter *retailmenot* to get 6% off that price there.
> ...



I doubt that shop is very good.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 22, 2012)

Hon what did I just say?

But sure.

Leave it be.

I have a number of cubes from them including the 8x8, great service, so.. 

But.. go ahead and keep doubting. 

And I edited the original post because I remembered a different discount code.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 22, 2012)

Aw, it's too bad they only have black. I much prefer white bigcubes because it's waaaay easier to find popped pieces


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh I am sure the white will come soon. Just wait a little bit. Hopefully before the end of the year!


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Aw, it's too bad they only have black. I much prefer white bigcubes because it's waaaay easier to find popped pieces



Theres always Diying it white with RIT diy


----------



## Fallen Apart (Dec 22, 2012)

2/3 of a 51MF's price. I'm dying to have one, but I have no clue how to check if it is legit.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 22, 2012)

*It is legit.*

I am telling you so as I have bought many cubes there including a back then similar priced 8x8.


----------



## JensRenders (Dec 22, 2012)

everbuying is very good, i got all my shengshou cubes from there, and also my stickered and stickerless zanchi


----------



## qqwref (Dec 22, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Theres always Diying it white with RIT diy


Yeah I'm totally going to dye over 300 pieces white rather than just buying a white puzzle. That'll save so much time and money.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 22, 2012)

womack :fp


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 22, 2012)

emolover said:


> Remember that there is no other 8x8.
> 
> Of course the YJ is 110 so I bet this one will be 90.



I can get a YJ 9x9 on jpearly.com for only $50 not including shipping


----------



## bobthebuilder (Dec 29, 2012)

-

Just to whet everyone's appetite not just of the Shengshou 9x9x9, but the whole family of black and white.....
Click on image attached 




____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Wana buy CUBES in Singapore *? Visit: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?39695-Selling-Cubes-(in-SINGAPORE-only)


----------



## qqwref (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice collection! Wow.


----------



## emolover (Dec 29, 2012)

bobthebuilder said:


> -
> 
> Just to whet everyone's appetite not just of the Shengshou 9x9x9, but the whole family of black and white.....
> Click on image attached
> ...



That is beautiful!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 29, 2012)

That is not the whole family, I am missing the 3x3s 

Nice collection. I have the same in only white, but WITH the 3x3


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 29, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> TI have the same in only white, but WITH the 3x3



Ooohh I am a bit jealous of that


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 29, 2012)

No need to be jealous of the 3x3 

Kidding.. nah. I got the other ones a while ago, only the 8 and 9 are recent.

And bugger I should have waited for the white one on everbuying which WILL come I am sure. When I contacted them back when it just came out they didn't think they would sell the 9x9. Well.. things change lol


----------



## bobthebuilder (Dec 29, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Nice collection! Wow.



qqwref : Thanks..... Actually, my collection of puzzles and cubes stands at about 300 pieces ..and I am also now into cubes businesses with reasonable price to spread the cubes craze.
And with Singapore Open 2013 approaching, the demand of cubes are increasing. And I love to see people loving cubes !


----------



## bobthebuilder (Dec 29, 2012)

emolover said:


> That is beautiful!




emolover: Thanks


----------



## bobthebuilder (Dec 29, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> That is not the whole family, I am missing the 3x3s
> 
> Nice collection. I have the same in only white, but WITH the 3x3




Kattenvriendin: Thanks..... for the 3x3, I would highly recommend the DAYAN 5 ZHANCHI - the same one that Felixs Zemdegs used in his 5.56 sec World Record solve.
Super quality cube. Thus the 3x3 was not included in the Shengshou family that you seen  Cheers ...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 29, 2012)

Uhmm yes, I know.. I own a zhanchi.. or.. 

well too many LOL!!


----------



## bobthebuilder (Dec 30, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Uhmm yes, I know.. I own a zhanchi.. or..
> 
> well too many LOL!!




Hhahah.....thats great .... as many as the attached photo ?
All colors ? 

Enjoy !


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 30, 2012)

LOL No not all of those. I have the stickerless, then the green, orange and red force cubes. Blue, white and yellow went to another home. And I have my main, which is yellow. Then I have a black 55mm and a stickerless 42mm. I do have all the Dayan versions 3x3 (not talking about color but about type).


I should probaby make a picture of my cube cabinet again soon lol I would have to wait till everything still on its way is in though.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Dec 31, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> LOL No not all of those. I have the stickerless, then the green, orange and red force cubes. Blue, white and yellow went to another home. And I have my main, which is yellow. Then I have a black 55mm and a stickerless 42mm. I do have all the Dayan versions 3x3 (not talking about color but about type).
> 
> 
> I should probaby make a picture of my cube cabinet again soon lol I would have to wait till everything still on its way is in though.



Thats cool ! You should take a photo of the overall cubes all laid out and probably video it too and have a walk through and post it up !
Keep on cubing and collecting !!! and here's wishing you a VERY HAPPY New Year !!!


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 10, 2013)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/magi...order-magic-cube-white-version/725104543.html

$69 including shipping. they have black and white. I've bought tea through this site, so I know it's legit, but the shipping time does kinda suck.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 10, 2013)

SlapShot said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/magi...order-magic-cube-white-version/725104543.html
> 
> $69 including shipping. they have black and white. I've bought tea through this site, so I know it's legit, but the shipping time does kinda suck.



Aliexpress not a good place to shop 

look at my unboxing video from there
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEJjiTnkAn0


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 10, 2013)

Don't shoot off Aliexpress.. that is like shooting off entire Ebay if I recall correctly some folk saying.


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 11, 2013)

thanks for the knowledge about aliexpress. I did get my tea OK, but now I will get my 9x9x9 elsewhere.


----------

